# Suplements for the coat



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

So my pup has been eating raw for a few months now and he is doing great, but his coat hasn't improved as much I hoped so I wanted to ask what, if any, suplements ppl give to get a more shiny coat?

Thanks,

-Thomas-


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Raw eggs, olive oil, and vitamin E works for me as well as ensuring there is enough fat in the diet. Add regular grooming to rid Renji of his stuffy undercoat and he's quite a shiny dog. I used to give fish oil (need to buy more) and I also give canned salmon as much as I can.

ETA: http://s168.photobucket.com/albums/u166/auralythic/?action=view&current=iishandsome-1.jpg That's a recent shot that shows his coat.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Fish!! Ris eats about 1 can of Jack Mackeral a week (she's about 40 lbs) which helps keep her coat nice and shiny. Fish is high in omega 3s which help make a glossy coat.

I know people who can't feed fish who supplement with fish oil capsules. If you do choose to go that route, make sure you're supplementing vitamin E as well. Fish contains both but the fish oil capsules don't always.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I like a good multivitamin too. Your pup may be missing some minerals or vitamins that's keeping him from looking his best.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We give the pups grizzly fish oil and Vit E plus eggs once in a while. They are super soft even though they have lost their puppy fur. People always comment on how soft all three of them are.


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advice all









I do give fish capsules - and I give fish at least a couple of times a week (fresh when I can get, if not canned) and eggs. 

If I give fish a few times a week is that enough or should I still give fish capsules? If so I will get some vitamin E and I will see if I can find a multivitamin as well.

His fur is still soft, but he seems to shedding a lot (because summer is coming?) and he seems a bit greyish in color (he is a wgsd).

Thanks,

-Thomas-


----------



## thor wgsd (Jun 18, 2008)

Also on a side note I just started giving a daily dose of chondroitin sulfate as a joint supplement by advice of a vet. Does anyone give this?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan gets glucosamine and chondroitin for her arthritis. I started giving it to her about the same time she switched to eating Canidae. Not sure which is giving her a better coat but she's actually soft now - she used to have fur so coarse you could clean a broiler pan with her!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Since you're at the source, give him more of the argentinian grass fed beef!







It's much better than any fish or suppl.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Eggs from free range hens (I feed a lot of eggs) and fish body oils (NOT Cod Liver Oil). Include the Vit E. 

Meat from grass fed animals is also good as Maedchen points out, but the Salmon body oils are one of the best sources.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm not sure of the age of your pup...but it could also just be that he still has some "puppy fuzz." My dogs didn't begin to get a shiny-looking coat until they got their first "adult" coat. Puppy fuzz is always a little bit dry and, well, fuzzy looking. 

Fat in the diet--especially high-quality fats like all those suggested above--will help improve the coat.


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

What age do they get their first "adult" coat???


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

If memory serves with Luca..the adult coat came in in sections. It started with a stripe of hair along the back that was silkier and longer than the puppy hair, and then filled in from there. I'd guess he was maybe 8-9 months before all the fuzz was gone.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

It did come in sections. The whole back strip that looked like a mohawk for a long time. Then thighs, then sides, then shoulders. He looked patchy. Dh joked that he looked like the kid whose mom cuts his hair. But his ears still had sweet velvety puppy fur. Then one day, he had a great all-over coat of adult fur, which glistened. 

But I kind of miss snuggly GSD puppy fur.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I use Seapet. It's fish oil and Vit E all in one.

I also give her sardines in oil and raw eggs on occassion.


----------



## Callie (Sep 18, 2007)

I did really like the raw egg with my dogs but Jasper (he's an APBT) has proven to me that he's allergic to that as well, not just chicken.

They get fish oil but it doesn't seem to show the same benefits as I found with eggs...


----------

